# Group Messaging glitch



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

So as you all may know in the settings of the messaging app there is an option to enable group convos. While testing out this feature I noticed that you are able to send out a message as a group thread but when people reply to it it only comes back as a separate thread for that person. I Hope it does not seem like im trolling or anything but I thought group chats would work much like that of the Iphone where you can have a group chat and in the same exact chat it would show who sent the message and stuff. Anyways is this a bug and if so is there a way to fix it?


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

blackguy101 said:


> So as you all may know in the settings of the messaging app there is an option to enable group convos. While testing out this feature I noticed that you are able to send out a message as a group thread but when people reply to it it only comes back as a separate thread for that person. I Hope it does not seem like im trolling or anything but I thought group chats would work much like that of the Iphone where you can have a group chat and in the same exact chat it would show who sent the message and stuff. Anyways is this a bug and if so is there a way to fix it?


It's not a bug, that's just the way Android works. My droid x was the same way.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

